# Can I run irrigation PVC pipes along the fence?



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Well freezing isn't an issue for you...
Were you planning something permanently connected to your plumbing or something you could maybe attach to a convenient hose bib when needed?


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

Evstarr said:


> Well freezing isn't an issue for you...
> Were you planning something permanently connected to your plumbing or something you could maybe attach to a convenient hose bib when needed?


It never freeze here in California. :thumbup:

I am planning the PVC pipes to be permanent. Once it reaches the other side of the yard I will route it into the ground for the sprinkler head.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

htabbas said:


> I am planning the PVC pipes to be permanent. Once it reaches the other side of the yard I will route it into the ground for the sprinkler head.


Don't forget a backflow preventer / vacuum break. Also, attaching permanent plumbing to a home / water meter requires a permit or licensed plumber in many jurisdictions.

Also, bare white PVC turns brown in sunlight and becomes very brittle. PVC requires UV protection, usually done by burial but paint should also work if you repaint whenever it flakes off.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely mind the UV degradation warning. You may want to step up from Schedule 40 to Schedule 80 if you are going to lay it out in the sun. The added thickness will better resist the UV damage. It would be a bit more expensive but you might eliminate the risk by running galvanized pipe for the supply lines you need until you can go underground again. 

Painting PVC can be a challenge. Rustoleum makes a plastic primer I would encourage you to try. It comes in liquid and rattle cans. Rustoleum also makes plastic paint in rattle cans. Krylon Fusion, in rattle cans, is formulated for plastics also.

Make sure you put some sort of cut-off on those supply lines so you don't have to shut all the water to the house off if something goes wrong. You definitely need backflow and anti-syphon valves on it too.


----------

